# If you could go back 1 hour before you got DP



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you think there could have been something you could have done to prevent it? I know its stupid to think like this, but its something that crosses my mind occasionally, as I remember the day in question so vividly. I dont know exactly what triggered it, but maybe if I had gone to a different restaurante that day, not worked out that morning, not had a coffee, not smoked a cigarette before I hate, lots of different possibilities. Maybe even, when the DP started to come, I could have talked myself out of panicing. Who knows, watchyall think?


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I would stop worrying about stupid crap and irrational fears of cancer. In addition I would slap myself for my 
unhealthy sleeping pattern. I learned way too much for university without working out or socializing. That combination
lead me into DP.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't think I could have done something about it since it came out of nothing, in my birthday, everything was going just fine, then at night I get some sort of a panic attack and bang, that's DP for ya..


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I don't think I could have done something about it since it came out of nothing, in my birthday, everything was going just fine, then at night I get some sort of a panic attack and bang, that's DP for ya..


Driving down the interstate and out of nowhere a huge panic attack.. DP'd ever since then. May 19th 2010


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I remember it was a couple of days after high school graduation and I was sitting on my bedroom floor and bam...dp set in. I thought I was just tired or something so I took a nap and when I woke up I still felt the dp...it's been that way ever since...going on 8 years. I blame mine on my traumatic child hood and my parents being neglectful. I wake up everyday thinking maybe it will go away...I still have hope.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it was inevitable for me. There's nothing I could have done the prior hour to avoid it, however if I made certain decisions months prior I don't think it would have happened. Who knows though, it is what it is.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mm..do I get to keep the things I've learned from having DP/DR? Or no...


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> Mm..do I get to keep the things I've learned from having DP/DR? Or no...


no, you get to consciously think about what you would change, and then hit a magic button that sends you back and has you make those changes.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I don't think I could have done something about it since it came out of nothing, in my birthday, everything was going just fine, then at night I get some sort of a panic attack and bang, that's DP for ya..


Hey, I DP'd right around my birthday, too! A week before to be exact. Wonderful 19th bday present










I don't know if I could have done anything an hour before DP hit me, but perhaps I could have sought better treatment for my OCD a month before (January). Ultimately, the anxiety I experienced on a daily basis due to my OCD rituals is what led me to DP.


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

flower* changing stuff LMFAO, have the guts to overcome it for the sake of your future.

why did they censor it by putting "flower" LMAO they know what i mean theres worse things like dp/dr/anxiety than swearing.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Hey, I DP'd right around my birthday, too! A week before to be exact. Wonderful 19th bday present
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it about 3 weeks before my 21st bday, what a coincidence! I dropped in weight so dramatically that my dress that id bought months before was tied round with ribbon to hold it up. I also was on preventitive meds for the constant migraines i was having so no alcoholic drinks for me. I was so weak that at my party we'd spent over £200 on i had to get my friends to text other guests as it took me about an hour to press all the buttons..

So much for living it up when youre young.

But you gotta keep positive. When I get better itll all be in the past so ill have another bday bash! I even kept the massive '21' banner.. now thats sad i know but it was sad.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Do you think there could have been something you could have done to prevent it? I know its stupid to think like this, but its something that crosses my mind occasionally, as I remember the day in question so vividly. I dont know exactly what triggered it, but maybe if I had gone to a different restaurante that day, not worked out that morning, not had a coffee, not smoked a cigarette before I hate, lots of different possibilities. Maybe even, when the DP started to come, I could have talked myself out of panicing. Who knows, watchyall think?


Ive just scrolled up and read your post too! I dont think an hour before would have made a difference, but i do beat myself up as i get the feeling that if i hadnt allowed myself to be bullied and tortured for two years in a terrible relationship i could have prevented it. Im sure thats what caused it.
I worked really hard, too hard in my exams as i was predicted top grades for all subjects and i was a bit of a perfectionist so had no friends and just studdied like mad.. by the end of it i couldnt even write my name but that never did me any lasting damage, so i guess were all different.

What im saying is, different things affect people differently so we can beat ourselfsup about it. We never could have known that something was going to do this to us.

On a more positive note, the DP has cured my perfectionism. It scared me so much that i never think anything comes near to being as important.. maybe you can see some good in it? It must be designed to give us a slap and say 'slow down!'


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

1 hour?? Maybe a few years could prevent it (though I'm also not sure).

My DP got chronic something like a month before my 19 birthday.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

EverDream said:


> My DP got chronic something like a month before my 19 birthday.


I don't know if it's just me or a coincidence of some sort, but since I have joined here, I've found that the majority of people who post introductory stories are 19...what is it with being 19? lol


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

What is it that they say? Hindsight is 20/20. We all wish that we could have done something differently after the fact. But the problem is that we lacked the knowledge to prevent it from happening in the first place. Wishing to go back in time and change things is futile. None of us had ever heard of dp before that and if we had, he wouldn't have understand how our actions could possibly trigger it anyways. So take the knowledge and experience you have now and use it to change and shape the way you do things in the future.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> What is it that they say? Hindsight is 20/20. We all wish that we could have done something differently after the fact. But the problem is that we lacked the knowledge to prevent it from happening in the first place. Wishing to go back in time and change things is futile. None of us had ever heard of dp before that and if we had, he wouldn't have understand how our actions could possibly trigger it anyways. So take the knowledge and experience you have no and use it to change and shape the way you do things in the future.


Very well said.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

1 hour: I'd have not taken that 200th or something like that Prozac/Lexapro pill that I took shortly before my dpd/dr onset which happened late 2008.

5 years: I'd have taken therapy (dont remember if I were in therapy) and kept a healthy paleolithic diet and stayed away from caffeine alcohol and any drugs, and exercised more.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

insaticiable said:


> I don't know if it's just me or a coincidence of some sort, but since I have joined here, I've found that the majority of people who post introductory stories are 19...what is it with being 19? lol


Yeah, since I joined the forum I read about lots of people that their DP started at age of 19. Maybe because it's the first year after school?..


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

EverDream said:


> Yeah, since I joined the forum I read about lots of people that their DP started at age of 19. Maybe because it's the first year after school?..


Yea I'm 19, and mine started when I was right about to quit school, I was already stressed, thinking about what I was going to do with my life and stuff, my first symptoms were some sort of dejavus while I was walking to school, and all I could think about was "Man, what am I going to do now, I'm done with school" , maybe that's what triggered it, but it's kinda stupid


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yea I'm 19, and mine started when I was right about to quit school, I was already stressed, thinking about what I was going to do with my life and stuff, my first symptoms were some sort of dejavus while I was walking to school, and all I could think about was "Man, what am I going to do now, I'm done with school" , maybe that's what triggered it, but it's kinda stupid


Not stupid at all. I felt and thought the same things you did. That was surely the start, and then in the end, came the final trigger that broke me down.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

I would not smoke that DAMNED marijuana


----------

